# Dart Types



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

I think it would be good to start a thread that lists the different types of darts on the market. This is a collaborative thread, so please post!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

I'll start. This is a Broadhead Dart in .50 caliber.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

The home made bamboo dart!


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

I have made all types of darts, but my favorite for just plinking would be wire nuts, ( connectors for electrical wiring) I find the size closest to the bore of my blowgun, add a piece of tape to the tail if necessary, and shoot away  I have never used them for hunting , but they are davestating on soda cans at reasonable range.


----------



## zhop (Dec 22, 2012)

I make wire darts with duct tape cones like the ones natural fork did


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

These are some of mine. Four different wire dart variations. A couple blunt or stun darts. And what i call a spike dart. The orange dart is one of my origial darts from my first blowgun. The tip is square. In some instances it works better than pointed. It's like a paper punch.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

I like broadhead darts and nail darts


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

see mine in the gallery


----------

